# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Can I talk to my subconscious with Lucid Dreaming?

## Purple Panda

Life hasnt' been doing too well, I can't go on vacation like I'd prefer to. I've finally starting to have frequent lucid dreams now although I'm more of following the flow. 

I was wondering, can lucid dreams really feel like days have passed? Or does it feel like however long it is. I mean to say, if I sleep for 3 hours will it in the dream be 3 hours? Or if I'm into it enough can literally days pass in my dream at a "normal rate". (Like in dream 1 hour feels like a full day.)

I've been really wanting to have a lucid dream of me walking through a calm forest just intaking the scenery without any thoughts besides the chirping birds or flowing river. 

If I do get this far how long will it last? I'd hate to be calm in there and then end up waking up abruptly to my alarm clock. 

Also, to the main question, conscious and subconscious are different but I was wondering if in my dreams I can talk to it? It would be nice to talk to someone else about my problems that are experiencing it and who better than myself?

----------


## kaeraz

Well, whenever you talk to a dream character you're essentially talking to your subconscious so, yeah, you can do that. As for walking through the forest, if that's your desired dream destination, it would probably work to imagine that place a lot during the day as well as right before you go to bed. Use auto-suggestion to tell your subconscious that that's what you want to dream about. Focus your intent on this place and after enough time, you're likely to dream about it. 

Good luck!

----------


## Purple Panda

> Well, whenever you talk to a dream character you're essentially talking to your subconscious so, yeah, you can do that. As for walking through the forest, if that's your desired dream destination, it would probably work to imagine that place a lot during the day as well as right before you go to bed. Use auto-suggestion to tell your subconscious that that's what you want to dream about. Focus your intent on this place and after enough time, you're likely to dream about it. 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks. =)
Also, you may have forgotten to answer of just don't know. But can I make Lucid Dreams feel like more time has passed than really has?

And another question to not just you but to anyone. Is it possible for dreams to manifest itself to you in the real world? As morbid as this sounds I keep envisioning horrible things happening when I walk home (Out of sheer boredom) like for example, if I see someone walking home and a car drive by I'll envision him getting hit by it.

I've gotten 3 lucid dreams in 2 days and now when I imagine these things (4 times today this has happened) I actually saw it not in my minds eye but through what seemed real life. The only reason I can think of it actually seeming to happen for a split second is because of tapping into lucid dreaming. 

If that thought is a little too morbid for this forum just let me know and I'll edit it out.

----------


## james-25:22pm

The entire dream..is pretty much your subconscious. Some would believe there is one dream character who is your entire self. I believe not, I think its all pretty self-reflective.

you speak of 'time dilation'. It gets brought up pretty frequently here. No one really knows....i've personally experienced a dream that lasted an hour....but my clock in real life said 15 minutes. But as for controlling it yourself...we need to try it and see.

I kind of unsure about your next few questions...? :S ...will dreams come true? Dreams do not determine the future in my opinion. Maybe coincidently reflect it, but nothing more.

----------


## zekobu

ok well as far as i know the problem with recording time is a dream is very hard firstly with reading clocks which play jokes on you and because it can go from day to night instantly especially with warping you instantly to different places. As for the subconscious apparently you can do it i havnt yet but id call that the dream guild but i dont know a lot on that. hope that helped.

----------


## Quark

The following is mere speculation.

Schizophrenia can cause one to impose imaginary characters and experiences into the fabric of the real world. Anti-psychotic drugs used to moderate Schizophrenia can include ones that block the receptors of the neurotransmitter dopamine. Thus, it is assumed that too much dopamine is directly/indirectly causing the external visions. Likewise, with Lucid Dreams, an increase in dopamine is thought to increase the visuals, and allow the dreamer profound control.

Possible correlation?

I'm not implying that you have Schizophrenia; however, are you literally referring to external visions on par with reality?

----------


## tokyo_kurikinton

A certain amount of time dilation tends to happen in dreams for quite a few reasons. More often than not it's because the subconscious mind has little to no reference of what time it is out in the physical world. The body clock can only take one so far without any external input.

It is definitely possible to speak with your subconscious mind in dreams because most dreams are manifestations of the subconscious mind itself. From my own experience it's not always going to be beneficial or productive, since our subconscious mind doesn't operate in the same way our conscious mind does. It works better with icons and symbolism to express itself rather than literal things like written and spoken language. If you understand yourself and are able to decode what the symbols mean, then you're going to get a lot more out of it.

Having a clear intent as to why you want to speak to it also helps.

Remember, it's not a seperate entity. It can't tell you anything you don't already know, and cannot divine wisdom for you.

----------


## Vex Kitten

People have tried to pin down a single DC to represent their subconscious and talk with it. I've tried myself with a partial success.

There is a method in the tutorials section that deals with developing a relationship with your subconscious through lucid dreams HERE if you'd like to give it a read.

----------


## NeAvO

Well your dream is basically your subconscious constructing a setting/event. It's believed that your dreams are thoughts and feelings even memories are your subconscious trying to "sort things out". So theoredically if you are lucid at the time then your conscious and unconscious minds are meeting so any contact you have will be communicating your your subcon. You could try talking to a random DC or even summon your subcon in the form of a DC. Good luck!

----------


## Purple Panda

> The following is mere speculation.
> 
> Schizophrenia can cause one to impose imaginary characters and experiences into the fabric of the real world. Anti-psychotic drugs used to moderate Schizophrenia can include ones that block the receptors of the neurotransmitter dopamine. Thus, it is assumed that too much dopamine is directly/indirectly causing the external visions. Likewise, with Lucid Dreams, an increase in dopamine is thought to increase the visuals, and allow the dreamer profound control.
> 
> Possible correlation?
> 
> I'm not implying that you have Schizophrenia; however, are you literally referring to external visions on par with reality?



Well, it's not perfectly clear. It's more of a transparent image of what I'm thinking of.







> Well your dream is basically your subconscious constructing a setting/event. It's believed that your dreams are thoughts and feelings even memories are your subconscious trying to "sort things out". So theoredically if you are lucid at the time then your conscious and unconscious minds are meeting so any contact you have will be communicating your your subcon. You could try talking to a random DC or even summon your subcon in the form of a DC. Good luck!



 




> People have tried to pin down a single DC to represent their subconscious and talk with it. I've tried myself with a partial success.
> 
> There is a method in the tutorials section that deals with developing a relationship with your subconscious through lucid dreams HERE if you'd like to give it a read.



So if I do get into a conversation with my subconscious what should I ask it? What can I ask it. Will it keep secrets from me? O.O

----------


## OrionStyles

Depends how you are wired. Some people are partially Schizophrenic. Which is to say they can either control, or have mild, positive forms of their hallucinations.

You might check out the book "A beginner's Guide to Immortality" by Clifford A. Pickover for some notable examples of these "crazy" people.

You might also check out image streaming by Win Wenger if you want to try and toss vivid overlays ontop of your visual senses. No guarantees you will end up with terminator like vision, but it does make images in your head more vivid.

----------


## lagunagirl

well it's not impossible to have a dream seem to last for longer than it really is. It's all about perception. But there aren't any real techniques for doing so. it just has to come about by chance. Like others, i've had dreams that seemed to last hours but when I wake up, it really hasn't been that long. people say that when a dream seems to last for an entire day, it's just because it's like in a movie where it skips from scene to scene. You kind of skip from place to place in your dream, which makes it seem like an entire day, even though you didn't _really_ dream about the entire day... er... night. but who cares, eh? i mean, lucid dreaming is pretty much just about the way things seem. If it _seems_ real... if it _seems_ to last a long time... if you _seemed_ to be flying when your real self was laying asleep in bed. Who cares if the time doesn't really last that long... at least it _seemed_ that way, which is good enough. 

sorry... i'm totally ranting.

----------


## lagunagirl

by the way, has anyone noticed that the word "seem" or "seemed" is one of those words that kind of loses its meaning when said too much?

sorry... i'll shut up now

----------

